# --Color Queen--



## snowkei (Nov 4, 2007)

hello ladies, I did this look today...
use a* LOT* of color!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









(Photoshopped)

I failed many times to create a look today, 
hope u'll like this look! haha

what I use
[face]
RMK cream foundation #102

[eyes]
Paints #BC
e/s #gesso. passionate. electro sky.
piggy #primary yellow. dusty coral.
Mary Quant e/s #V38.G33
fluidine #blacktrack
ardell lashes #115
Shu uemura lashes #brown feather (premium edition)

[lips]
l/g #bow belle

(originall one)








weird open-eyes shot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I think this look is far better when closing eyes!


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Nov 4, 2007)

wow!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 4, 2007)

You always amaze me. I really love the colour you used on your brows. It's fantastic.


----------



## ratmist (Nov 4, 2007)

LOVE the brows.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 4, 2007)

oh my gosh. that is amazing!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 4, 2007)

*picks up jaw off the floor*
FABULOUS.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW, that's amazing!!!  i've been reading about your looks, and you certainly live up to the hype.  just gorgeous.


----------



## pichima (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG this is awesome!!!!
you did an excellent job


----------



## Mandypaul (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW amazing


----------



## jlowe86 (Nov 4, 2007)

I love you!!! haha you are soo cute and I love all of your looks!!!  I'm still drooling over that yellow and white one you did that looks like cheetah print!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 4, 2007)

Soo neat!  Looks like you have candy sprinkles all over!


----------



## meiming (Nov 4, 2007)

So cute! I'm amazed and in awe of how creative you are!


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 4, 2007)

.


----------



## ne0ndice (Nov 4, 2007)

Ha, I thought that the spotted lashes were on your top lid, but great open-eyed picture!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 4, 2007)

I thought they were too, ne0n.

Very cool though, love that you're doing stuff that's just outside of the box.


----------



## mandragora (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just amazing!


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW i'm speechless!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, this is so creative! Your fotds are always amazing...youre an inspiration! I love, love, love the brows too


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

F*CKING HELL!!!!! thats what i thouight when i first saw it.. that is incredible :| JESUS! i love it


----------



## delidee32 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing.....and those lashes, wow!


----------



## frocher (Nov 4, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree with MAC ATTAK this looks resembles candy.  It's a very happy festive look.  I love what you did with the eyebrows and I want that lip gloss.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 4, 2007)

I love love love your creativity and your skill. I'm actually a little intimidated clicking on the threads, because yeah. You're amazing.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Nov 4, 2007)

amazing!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow- this is amazing!!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks all sweeties!!!


----------



## c12345 (Nov 7, 2007)

sooo artistic i can't even put it into words!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

Damn! Superior skills!


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 7, 2007)

So beautiful and creative and usual


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG that is amazing!!!!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 8, 2007)

absolutly amazing! as usual.


----------



## Taj (Nov 8, 2007)

oh snowkei, I missed your post !
Your looks bring colours to me !


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2007)

That's really fun!


----------



## Caffy (Nov 8, 2007)

very cute and artistic la


----------



## Dimplez819 (Nov 8, 2007)

WOW! amazing~


----------



## cocolette (Nov 8, 2007)

thats amazing!! i really love that you took it all around the face!


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 8, 2007)

wowwwwwww!

i love your lips! is it LE?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2007)

Wowzaaaa


----------



## luvsic (Nov 9, 2007)

snowkei, you are truely talented! Oh my goodness, it would take me years to do something like that, if I even could! I think this right here is real art. It's so beautiful and colorful. I love it!!!


----------



## Spatzchen (Nov 9, 2007)

Mamma mia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You have a great phantasy and you are talented


----------



## slvrlips (Nov 9, 2007)

You amaze me more and more with each post 
I love this 
Very artistic and creative


----------



## yukiliu (Dec 2, 2007)

amazing


----------



## astronaut (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow wow wow. You are so creative!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks all


----------

